# Whoa - WHoa - WHOA !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

under the mistletoe ( no live mistletoe in the house - poison 2 pups ) next song - Do you HERE what I HERE ? now & then your pup does ! from PIKE & Me - a safe Holiday Season !!!!! A bird field that goes to the horizon - feathers in my mouth - PIKE's wish - naughty & nice - he still will get it !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You forgot a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - it's A Cartrige in a BEAR TREE - LOL !!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Org - Tex - PIKE & I luV you both - for the rest of the world - No sense of Humor -never ever get a V !!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

REM... U have had 2 much eggnog!! 
Happy holidays and... forgive me if you are an atheist ... but MERRY CHRISTMAS !!
& Happiness in the New Year... Lots of birds, and bird days to all or us V loving humans.
;D

PS... RE: the mistletoe, and Pointsettas... really bad to have around. 

I have a really sad story of some dear friends with a tortis, of many years... fed it (unknowingly) some mistletoe, and it of course died. SAD, SAD story!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

tkn - it's the Bourbon in the Nog that tells me it's that time of year - you can not own a V and V a atheist - every morning you pray - the pup 1 day will grow up !!!!!!!!!


----------

